# Weight Setup



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am using the surf weights that have the metal prongs. I can not get them to dig in. I continually get caught in the drift.

Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?

I bend the prongs straight out.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

what size weight are you using? I bend mine towards the line about 15 degreeze and with rod tip down apply pressure to dig it in.If you are bending them 90 degreese out from your weight then they might just tumble.My 5 1/2 oz. spider wghts DONT come in!!!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Bending them straight out is your problem. The wires need to be in a "U" Or a "V" shape, with the point coming back toward the line. Picture a grappling hook in your mind. Same principal.

When I'm actually fishing, mine are bent a bit more upward than those in this picture.


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you. I know the guys down the beach will appreciate it as well


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

what bigfost said


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Uptide fishing. it works.

http://www.breakawayusa.com/howto/fishing-uptide/


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

What I do is get the prongs how I want them, then drag the weight in the shallows to see how the weight is sticking. If not sticking then you can make your adjustments.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

If the current is really bad, I do shorter drops with smaller baits. The worse the current and the bigger the bait, the bigger the weight you will have to use. We were having trouble getting a 1.5 lb. weight to hold down a bull whiting this last weekend at 400 yards out because the current was so bad. We reduced the drop to about 300 yards and got them to stick pretty good.


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. much appreciated .. see you out there.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

dunedawg said:


> Uptide fishing. it works.
> 
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/howto/fishing-uptide/


You beat me to it....uptide, leave a slight bow in the line...

Also, the weights pictured have too soft of legs...

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

I make mine with copper eyes and I use metal clothes hangers cut in to 8in sections for the legs


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

It worked out better this weekend but now I need to get the sizing of ounces right. I was too small on Sat night and still got some rolling. A 4 oz held best.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

On my casted baits, I find 5 oz works fine. On my yakked baits, that are a bit farther out, and a bit larger, I sometimes go as high as 8 oz.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

X2, may go up to 8oz on casted baits on rare occasion but if you fish up-current generally 3-4 oz will stick... all bets are off with sargassum and/or debris in the water


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

There's a reason why you want to limit your casted weights to 5-6oz max. Trying to cast anything over 6oz would require a really stout rod, line and reel and most surf casting setups are not required to be that stout. Don't forget you also have bait weight added and there's no reason to fish a big bait in the surf. The biggest bait you can probably cast is half a whiting or horse mullet. In that case, you may need to lower the weight weight to load the rod tip to make a decent cast. Spend a little time casting different weights with different rod/line/reel setups in an open field or beach sand and you will find the optimal combination without losing all your terminal tackle in the surf. You can expect a few breakoffs and reel snags before you get it optimized and wear some thumb protection if you're using a conventional reel.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just learnd this from a guy who I met at the Mansfield Jetties over Memorial Weekend. Works really well. They are sometimes a pain to bring in though.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I just learnd this from a guy who I met at the Mansfield Jetties over Memorial Weekend. Works really well. They are sometimes a pain to bring in though.


What are those legs made out of and how do you stick them in there without having them come out. Drill holes and fill with epoxy?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

they are stainless steel wire and they are in the mold when it is poured... they need to be hooked, twisted etc prior to pour or they will twist if stuck straight in... they don't bend like copper and are a pain to drag in... but good for sticking a heavy bait


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> What are those legs made out of and how do you stick them in there without having them come out. Drill holes and fill with epoxy?


I think they are stainless but not sure how they are made. Bought them from a guy on craigslist. Looks like he puts the stainless legs in when the lead is melted. He has an account on here.

They hold up pretty good but sometimes the legs aren't stiff enough when the current is really moving. The legs bend pretty easy. I was thinking about melting them back down and putting some stiffer legs.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok cool. It looked like he customized some standard teardrop weights by adding legs. 

I'm about to make up a batch of surf weights with copper tubing and scrap lead from a tire shop. I'll post up a little how-to report when they are done.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

here is some good info if you are making your own, tried and true

http://surfinsapo.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?=14&t=2217

http://extremecoast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12876&p=108478&hilit=aka+Screeminreel#p108478


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

jc said:


> here is some good info if you are making your own, tried and true
> 
> http://surfinsapo.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?=14&t=2217
> 
> http://extremecoast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12876&p=108478&hilit=aka+Screeminreel#p108478


Thanks JC. Those are some good links.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

i modded my mold. it pour 3 4 5


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

those are nice!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> those are nice!


X2 Real nice!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Me too, I want to add pictures of my weights.

I'm using 14 gauge copper. I made a template for the bends. Add a twist and some curves. Viola! Ready to pour. They end up about 3-4 oz and I only very rarely have a problem with them not sticking, but I could go larger if need be. FWIW, I bend the legs out 90 deg. and then bend up the tips.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I make "Big Lou's" style which are a flattened out pyramid and rarely have to use more than a few ounces. They sit flat and will not ever roll even if you ripped the legs off, and they have 6 legs as opposed to 4 so when they dig in they are dug in.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

spicyitalian said:


> Me too, I want to add pictures of my weights.
> 
> I'm using 14 gauge copper. I made a template for the bends. Add a twist and some curves. Viola! Ready to pour. They end up about 3-4 oz and I only very rarely have a problem with them not sticking, but I could go larger if need be. FWIW, I bend the legs out 90 deg. and then bend up the tips.


nice!!! how much does #14 copper cost?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

*1-2 lb*

heres some 1-2 lb weights i make


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Finally found a pic of mine. I've never used the ones on the bottom because I'd never get them back in. The ones in the middle row I actually broke off 50lb test line trying to pull loose with my 9/0. You have to be really careful and patient to work them loose.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great information guys. I am about to start making my own too. Where are you buying the lead to make them? I know you can buy lead shot that you can reload shotgun shell, bars from BPS, off of flea bay. Just looking for a good economical source.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Great information guys. I am about to start making my own too. Where are you buying the lead to make them? I know you can buy lead shot that you can reload shotgun shell, bars from BPS, off of flea bay. Just looking for a good economical source.


I've recycled old weights and trashed cast nets, but most of my lead came from a tire shop with their old balancing weights. I went by several shops but the bigger commercial shops had some sort of environmental recycler they sold to, finally found a small shop and traded a bucket full for some beer money.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

justletmein said:


> I've recycled old weights and trashed cast nets, but most of my lead came from a tire shop with their old balancing weights. I went by several shops but the bigger commercial shops had some sort of environmental recycler they sold to, finally found a small shop and traded a bucket full for some beer money.


Same here I got about 60lbs worth for 20$ at a small tire shop.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Finally found a pic of mine. I've never used the ones on the bottom because I'd never get them back in. The ones in the middle row I actually broke off 50lb test line trying to pull loose with my 9/0. You have to be really careful and patient to work them loose.


How much would you say each size weigh? Lately, with the strong currents at SS, I've had a hard time getting a 1.5 lb weight to stick. Does that style really work that much better?

We were using these kayak anchors the last 2 trips because we didn't have time to make any big spider weights. I know the legs aren't as good for digging in as spider weights but they are less than 5$ each and weigh 1.5 lbs.


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

most tire weight are not lead any more my buddy work at honda gave me 6 five gallon bucket and i only got about #100 from six five gallon buckets. but the best lead to work with is roofing lead


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Great information guys. I am about to start making my own too. Where are you buying the lead to make them? I know you can buy lead shot that you can reload shotgun shell, bars from BPS, off of flea bay. Just looking for a good economical source.


scrap metal place resale lead. .10-.75 a pound.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Fish_On_TX said:


> nice!!! how much does #14 copper cost?


I want to say it was under $12 for 25 ft of #14 romex. That was 75 ft of wire, cut into 18" pieces. Enough for about 50 weights. There was a bit of wire stripping involved though.

I've tried with #12 and it was a little stiff for 30# line, not impossible mind you. But the way my wife cranks on the rods to get the weight loose, I'd rather her be using #14.

After I figured out all the costs (gas for driving around scrounging up lead from tire places, copper, propane, beer) the first 20 for this batch cost somewhere around $0.88 each. Now that I have a stash of lead, I the price should go down some more.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

HuntinforTail said:


> How much would you say each size weigh? Lately, with the strong currents at SS, I've had a hard time getting a 1.5 lb weight to stick. Does that style really work that much better?
> 
> We were using these kayak anchors the last 2 trips because we didn't have time to make any big spider weights. I know the legs aren't as good for digging in as spider weights but they are less than 5$ each and weigh 1.5 lbs.


The biggest one on the bottom is about 1 lb, and yes these really do work better than most. The ones at the top are roughly 3 oz and I use them on all my cast baits and some small yak'd baits from chunks to whole whiting. I've held down rays and good sized jack chunks with the ones in the middle row, but I haven't weighed them. The biggest benefit I think is that they always sit on the flat side so they don't want to roll, which makes them just dig in 3 legs immediately.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Finally found a pic of mine. I've never used the ones on the bottom because I'd never get them back in. The ones in the middle row I actually broke off 50lb test line trying to pull loose with my 9/0. You have to be really careful and patient to work them loose.


There ya go!!! The only weights i use for big baits. I have some that go 2lbs with 6 gauge wire and some that are only a pound with 10 to 12 gauge. Castables....i stay with 6 to 8 0z tube weights, 8 oz being my go to. i had probs getting in the big weights at one time.....but a 2 speed avet took care of that.


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

You guys Rock !!! - tight lines..


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm telling you this,Fabians weights don't move!Had to hook up a line and run back out to grab my leader.I don't know what stainless his legs are but they don't budge.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

stainless should only be used on detachable "breakaway" type weights and big baits IMO... 

also, while a bait is soaking with a heavy weight.... keep a LOT of tension on the line and crank the reel 5-10 turns every fifteen minutes or so to keep the weight near the surface of the sand. They can and will bury up to where you will break smaller mono before pulling the weight


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Exactly what we use them for,big bait.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Since wheel weight is now rarer than hens teeth, is there alternatives to lead ? 

Is it possible to use concrete instead of lead? it would be more bulky for same weight as lead, but it is cheap, plentiful and likely more environmentally friendly.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Here are mine. Works very well.

Blacktip Shark

5oz surf weights









8oz surf weights


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Blacktip, is that a commercial mold? I'm sticking to my Big Lou's style weights for kayaked baits, but I would really like to make some like you have there for my casting rods.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Fish_On_TX said:


> scrap metal place resale lead. .10-.75 a pound.


Can you give me a tip of a scrap metal place that sells them for that much? I've called around and most of the places have them for $1.00 to $1.50 a pound.

Blacktip Shark


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

justletmein said:


> Blacktip, is that a commercial mold? I'm sticking to my Big Lou's style weights for kayaked baits, but I would really like to make some like you have there for my casting rods.


Yes, it is a commercial mold, older model(handle is metal, not like the newer ones that are wood) bought on E-Bay.

Blacktip Shark


----------

